# Do you remember?



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

Being picked, in grade school, as a Safty Patrol person. In the 40s and 50s, it was a big deal with a lot of responsibility. I remember putting on the white belt with the patrol badge and receiving a pep talk from my teacher. If the kids didn't obey your crossing duties, you reported them.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 14, 2015)

Though I grew up in a small town in the 50s, they never appointed kids to act as Safety Patrol people.  This job was always performed by an adult.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2015)

I was Captain!

Just goes to show how much of a brown-nosing tattle-tale I was. 

But I had POWER! BWAAAA-hahahahahaha!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

We never had anything like that, as Glinda said all crossing patrol was carried out by adult crossing patrol..''Lollipop men'' as they were known ..although women do it these days too..usually retired folks or stay at home mums who have an hour or 2 to spare during the day..



I was milk monitor ..LOL...that just simply meant that you got to go to playtime 10 minutes before everyone else to hand out the little 1/3rd pint bottled  milk to every kid in the dinner hall when playtime bell rang..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I was Captain!
> 
> Just goes to show how much of a brown-nosing tattle-tale I was.
> 
> But I had POWER! BWAAAA-hahahahahaha!



I never made Captain. &#55357;&#56865; But can you imagine having kids do this today? I can just see the lawsuits lined up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I never made Captain. &#55357;&#56865; But can you imagine having kids do this today? I can just see the lawsuits lined up.



Oy, yes! And then they'd bring in the counselors, to help all the children that were bullied by the safety patrol ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)

I was on the safety patrol in the 5th grade.  We wore a white belt.  I was never a captain, who as I remember, wore a badge.  We worked in pairs, at the intersection in front of the school.   It was a quiet neighborhood and traffic was light.  It was a good experience.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

So true, Phil.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> I was on the safety patrol in the 5th grade.  We wore a white belt.  I was never a captain, who as I remember, wore a badge.  We worked in pairs, at the intersection in front of the school.   It was a quiet neighborhood and traffic was light.  It was a good experience.


Nice picture, Jim.


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2015)

We had to cross Route 40 to get to school.  The kids from the neighborhood would wait until the Safety Boys (never girls) would come from the school to help us cross.  They were the biggest bullies in the school and I was terrified of them.  They loved terrorizing the little kids by threatening to leave them by the road or the like and heaven help you if you ratted them out to the teacher because they'd get their revenge later.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 14, 2015)

The highest I ever got was "hall monitor," whatever that was.   You sat in a chair in the hall and there was a sign in/out sheet or something.  Don't think that plan lasted very long.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> The highest I ever got was "hall monitor," whatever that was.   You sat in a chair in the hall and there was a sign in/out sheet or something.  Don't think that plan very long.


The hall monitors have been replaced by the hall cameras....the monitors are in the office.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I was Captain!
> 
> Just goes to show how much of a brown-nosing tattle-tale I was.
> 
> But I had POWER! BWAAAA-hahahahahaha!





NancyNGA said:


> The highest I ever got was "hall monitor," whatever that was.   You sat in a chair in the hall and there was a sign in/out sheet or something.  Don't think that plan very long.



Ditto to both!! If you knew the right people, you became captain...


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> The hall monitors have been replaced by the hall cameras....the monitors are in the office.



Here at our local inner city high school, in addition to the hall cameras, there are also off duty police officers and one full time duty officer. All of them carry mace, tazers and a handgun. Upon entering the school, everyone, including outside visitors must enter through a body scanner.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2015)

oldman said:


> Here at our local inner city high school, in addition to the hall cameras, there are also off duty police officers and one full time duty officer. All of them carry mace, tazers and a handgun. Upon entering the school, everyone, including outside visitors must enter through a body scanner.



Sad world we now live in..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

oldman said:


> Here at our local inner city high school, in addition to the hall cameras, there are also off duty police officers and one full time duty officer. All of them carry mace, tazers and a handgun. Upon entering the school, everyone, including outside visitors must enter through a body scanner.



Oldman...when I was in school, if we had a problem with someone, we settled our differences after school with a scuffle and got it over with. Now a days, if you don't like someone, just shoot them or knife them. School must be a scary place now, especially in the inner cities.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Oldman...when I was in school, if we had a problem with someone, we settled our differences after school with a scuffle and got it over with. Now a days, if you don't like someone, just shoot them or knife them. School must be a scary place now, especially in the inner cities.



This school has a problem with the teachers being attacked. Thus, the need for cops to be on duty during school and for after school programs. And BTW, believe me, I had my share of fights.


----------

